# Borat The Movie 3-6-07 Are You Getting It?



## CHICAANDTOMMY (Feb 7, 2007)

Im Getting Mine At 12:01 In 2 Hours And 26 Minutes? I Like You..get It Its Nice..


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I haven't seen the movie yet, but a lot of people told me it was funny.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I'm a big fan of the movie, and all of Sacha's work (didn't enjoy the Ali G movies, but do enjoy the show). It's niiice!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I hated it. We rented it from Blockbuster and watched about 30 minutes before deciding it was a waste of time. I thought it was going to be really good, too. I haven't been that disappointed since The Blair Witch Project.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i think its a love it or hate it movie. me... i loved it


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

It didnt interest me...I didnt bother. lol


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

wheezie said:


> i think its a love it or hate it movie. me... i loved it


That's pretty much it... Some will love it, somek will hate it, but I do think most people who are familiar with Sacha's work (especially borat on da ali g show) and like that will love the movie. Many people who don't have any prior experience with the borat character won't care much for it.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I saw it over the weekend. I thought some parts were funny. I am not familiar w/Sacha's work, I will look at his other shows.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I thought it was alright but I didn't expect it to be filmed like a foreign film..LOL


----------

